# Room listening orientation/direction



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know if you all understand what I mean by the title of this thread, but here is what I wanna say:
Suppose a room is about 16 ft * 13 ft * 9 ft., where of course the height would be 9 ft, what would be the best sitting direction to start with for best bass experience. I mean the direction witch would require least equalization, enable more subs headroom... (supposing any sitting direction is possible in one's room)? Normally, the most affecting room mode will be lower in frequency when sitting facing the axial direction of the room (supposing one is sitting near the rear wall), and higher when facing the laterial dimension. So my question is:

Is it better to sit "looking at" the axial direction of the room or the lateral one? I need the advise of the tough guys here!

Blaser


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

You might want to check out CARA (www.cara.de) it can plot out all sorts of frequency response stuff for most rooms - given speaker locations etc...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area=faqs
http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area=faqs&content_id=7&pagestring=Listening+Room+Design
http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area=insights&content_id=26&pagestring=Room+Setup


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

jackfish said:


> http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area=faqs
> http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area=faqs&content_id=7&pagestring=Listening+Room+Design
> http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area=insights&content_id=26&pagestring=Room+Setup


These are very good links,

Thank You:T


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

blaser said:


> Is it better to sit "looking at" the axial direction of the room or the lateral one?


The speakers should fire the longer way down the room, then you'll sit 38 percent of the way into the room measured from either the front or rear wall. See this:

http://www.realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm

--Ethan


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

I guess there are always exceptions to any rule???

My room is about 8m by 5m, with 5m ceilings. However, it also has a large bay window halfway on one of the long sides. So, if I were to fire down the long direction then has suddenly become assymmetrical.

Luckily, the bay is about 1.7m deep, so by sitting at the 'entrance of the bay' ha ha I have a deep bay behind me, and the room is now symmetrical from the viewpoint of the speakers. Luckily as well, the speakers are about 1.9 m from the sidewall so I hope that helps with early reflections!?!

BTW, saw your excellent videos last night Ethan, thankyou very much!


----------

